# My Kayak Sank



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

After a session up the creek with the dillys, no mudies today, only a couple of undersize jennies, I decided to have a crack at the reefs with the chatterbaits.
The surf was about head height, to head and a half high but dumping savagely. The second wave I took head on blew the hatch cover off, and the next wave filled her with water, slowly rolled over and sank. I stayed with the kayak and luckily the bank was very shallow and low tide, still outside the reef. My buddy was surfing gave me a hand to tip the water out etc. I must remember to check rubber hatches before charging the surf, as when you sink it happens fast.
I made my way out and jigged and trolled for about an hour but no hookups today. Made it back in with no dramas.
Learnt a valuable lesson today. :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

live and learn my friend......

sorry to hear of no fish.....

looking to make my own chatter baits soon...puting an order together now looks like if i spend $100 i will get 100 brand new lures with painted heads, 3/0 - 5/0 gamakatsu jigheads, individual sp 4" - 6" and all split rings and clips.....

not a bad deal...huh....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Not good. Just checked RTM's website. Disco is recommended for ocean but not surf!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sankayak!


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad you are safe  
I had a slightly different situation yesterday. I was on Karri Vallley Lake with the granddaughters, and they wanted to tip the kayak over and get back on etc., so we did. I know if it is upside down it will take in a little water thru the breather in the hatch I installed, but I noticed it was getting quite low in the water.
The eldest swam back and I straddled the yak and gingerly paddled the 100m to shore towing the youngest (we all had our PFD's on). It was extremely unstable, but we made the distance.
The problem was the roofing silicon used to hold the hatch in - it was competely separated from the hatch and glass smooth. The silicon was still attached to the kayak but the girls were able to remove it completely, so there was no real bond there either.
I had thought that with the surfce area there would be sufficient hold ing power without screws or bolts.
I was wrong and will use a different adhesive but will also bolt it in with some s/s washers on the inside.
I doubt whether it would have put me in danger even in the ocean as I always wear my PFD and I am also a strong swimmer, but the amount of gear I would have lost would have hit me financially.

Sorry to hijack your post, Breambo, but the two events might help others to be safe :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Glad you recovered the yaks okay Breambo and Manjimike.

I'm wondering if flotation inside might have helped, aka stuffing the hull with noodles.
I'm assuming mine is suitable for purpose and won't get upset when i turn it upside down, but I don't always believe everything I read in the brochures. It looks airtight to me, but I haven't field tested it yet


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Duane said:


> Glad you recovered the yaks okay Breambo and Manjimike.


Thanks Duane


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
The disco isnt rated on the website for surf, however it out performs most yaks in our class in the waves. I dont think many yaks of our class are rated for surf as they are hedging there classifications ie if you put our yaks in the surf at some stage something dangerous will most likely happen.
I have had a lot of water like Manjimike enter the espri from not having the hatches shut properly, but still manageable. If the hatch is near or under the waterline in must be sealed or the obvious will happen.Yesterday as the hatch totally blew off it only took one wave to fill. If it had been on an offshore bombie or indeed in deeper water I would have been in a situation. Im positive that I didnt press the hatch down properly, however it may have been the flexing of the kayak creating internal pressure that blew the hatch off. If this is the case some mods may be required. It was also approaching the limit on what I would take the yak in the surf, not big but really dumping hard. So remember check your hatches.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Nasty stuff mate glad to hear your OK. That channel looks mighty un-nerving when its head to head and half high. How far up the creek did you drop the dillies.

Cheers M


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

The further up the better I reckon, yesterday we just put them near the oyster lease, there were heaps of other dillys out as well.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Breambo, happy NY etc. That's an interesting event -- I'm glad it had a happy ending. I must admit I've looked at the hatches of the Swing and Prowler (never seen a Disco) and wondered if they'd pop off if hit by a big wave.

Forecast 6m swell here on Sat/Sun. I don't think I'll be taking the Espri out in that! Or for several days afterward...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

When i took the prowler for a surf last year the front hatch didn't come off, but she still took on a fair amount of water, enough to make me think twice if i had to crash through waves to get home.

Then of course theres my infamous kayak sinking episode a couple of k's from home  Welcome to the club Breambo and Manji :lol:

Someone had as there signature a while back "experiance is something you get just after you needed it" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad to hear your OK
Cheers Dave


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

My Predator's hatch has 6 bunjee tie downs and a web strap to keep it in place! Is it feasable to at least fit a bunjee strap in a vee with the point at the back to add a margin of safety for surf duties?


----------

